# NoVA Riders?



## skhan007

Looking for folks to ride with in the Vienna/Reston/Herndon/Ashburn area. The local Reston riders group meets at times that I'm generally unavailable. Hoping to team up with some folks and get in some good rides.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

I'm in Arlington but have been meaning to it the w&od trail out towards Reston.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Just join Potomac Pedalers, you'll find folks quickly.


----------



## skhan007

Cool, thanks for the tip. Never knew this club existed. Will look into it. 

If any local NoVA guys want to do some rides, just let me know and perhaps we can meet up. 

Nate- it's a pretty easy ride from where you are up towards Reston. Lots of restaurants, etc. along the way if that interests you. I've done the whole trail from one end to the other a few times now. It gets really rural once you're past Leesburg.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Yeah that's what I've heard. Some good riding.

How often you ride the trail


----------



## scorchedearth

I live inside the beltway but am always up for some good riding. Shoot me a message on here and I can let you know when my buddies and I meet up. We usually start in Arlington on Saturdays or Sundays, FYI.


----------



## skhan007

Excellent. I'm riding at least every weekend.


----------



## rijndael

If your interested in some rollers, I frequently ride in The Plains and Middleburg.


----------



## skhan007

rijndael said:


> If your interested in some rollers, I frequently ride in The Plains and Middleburg.


Yes, definitely. Is that the stretch just past Leesburg towards Purcelville? Clark's Gap? That was a great stretch for sure.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Ride to Trails End, then down to Middleburg and back up to Purcellville. Check mapmyride, but here's one I did yesterday Purcellville, Lincoln, Middleburg in Purcellville, VA | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE ...trust me, there's much more than 850 feet of climbing on this...closer to 2500


----------



## rijndael

skhan007 said:


> Yes, definitely. Is that the stretch just past Leesburg towards Purcelville? Clark's Gap? That was a great stretch for sure.


Between 66 and Rt 50, west of Haymarket.


----------



## Winters

So, a place to stop for lunch just off the W&OD in Paeonian Springs
.
... 
In Paeonian Springs, at the Simpson Circle crossing, 
Take Simpson north, just across rt 9 is the Hop and Wine a fairly new Barbecue place.
... shows as Paeonian Grocery and Gourmet on Google Maps.
.
Well worth the 1/4 mile trip.


----------



## Seraphim

I'm right off the W&OD in Sterling. I'd be interested in meeting up with other locals as well.

skhan007 - sent you a pm


----------



## skhan007

Winters said:


> So, a place to stop for lunch just off the W&OD in Paeonian Springs
> .
> ...
> In Paeonian Springs, at the Simpson Circle crossing,
> Take Simpson north, just across rt 9 is the Hop and Wine a fairly new Barbecue place.
> ... shows as Paeonian Grocery and Gourmet on Google Maps.
> .
> Well worth the 1/4 mile trip.


I know exactly where that intersects the trail and have passed before. Looks like a quaint little Victorian village. Thanks for the tip. 



Seraphim said:


> I'm right off the W&OD in Sterling. I'd be interested in meeting up with other locals as well.
> 
> skhan007 - sent you a pm


Absolutely. Let's plan on it! PM replied.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Did the length of the Mt. Vernon trail today starting from Gravelly point.

That's a very nice ride for the most part.


----------



## tsunayoshi

NateDieselF4i said:


> Did the length of the Mt. Vernon trail today starting from Gravelly point.
> 
> That's a very nice ride for the most part.


For some of my winter LSD rides, I start in Shirlington, head down to Ft Hunt for a lap or two, come back with a detour to National Harbor, head to Custis passing through Gravelly point (maybe add some laps at Hains if need more time/distance), then either turn left at Bluemont park to finish off, or go west on the WOD a bit before turning around to come back (again, if I need more time/distance).

Not the most fun route in the world, but I love it in the winter for when I don't feel like dealing with cars, and there is very little traffic on the trail when it is 35 degrees out.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

tsunayoshi said:


> For some of my winter LSD rides, I start in Shirlington, head down to Ft Hunt for a lap or two, come back with a detour to National Harbor, head to Custis passing through Gravelly point (maybe add some laps at Hains if need more time/distance), then either turn left at Bluemont park to finish off, or go west on the WOD a bit before turning around to come back (again, if I need more time/distance).
> 
> Not the most fun route in the world, but I love it in the winter for when I don't feel like dealing with cars, and there is very little traffic on the trail when it is 35 degrees out.


Ohhhh I like the sound of this. 

Have a mapped route of it by chance? 

I might have to give this a go


----------



## tsunayoshi

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/885518

Add ~3 miles for each loop around Hains you want to tack on.


----------



## Donn12

Im in Great Falls and do the W&OD to purcellville or Mt Vernon a couple times a week. My typical ride is 40-50 miles at 18-19 mph avg.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

tsunayoshi said:


> A 3 Hour Tour (I) - Arlington, Virginia
> 
> Add ~3 miles for each loop around Hains you want to tack on.


Thanks Tsun!

Think I'm going to give this a go this Saturday


----------



## skhan007

tsunayoshi said:


> A 3 Hour Tour (I) - Arlington, Virginia
> 
> Add ~3 miles for each loop around Hains you want to tack on.


That looks like a great ride, but I'll pass on the 35 degree weather. I think I need to gradually build myself up before I attempt days that cold!



Donn12 said:


> Im in Great Falls and do the W&OD to purcellville or Mt Vernon a couple times a week. My typical ride is 40-50 miles at 18-19 mph avg.


Excellent. It would be great to meet up with a bunch for this ride. I've never ridden out to Mt. Vernon, but would imagine that's a beaufiul ride.


----------



## Bremerradkurier

Winters said:


> So, a place to stop for lunch just off the W&OD in Paeonian Springs
> .
> ...
> In Paeonian Springs, at the Simpson Circle crossing,
> Take Simpson north, just across rt 9 is the Hop and Wine a fairly new Barbecue place.
> ... shows as Paeonian Grocery and Gourmet on Google Maps.
> .
> Well worth the 1/4 mile trip.


Ashburn General Store, right on the W&OD, is smoking pork all the time.


----------



## Crack Monkey

skhan007 said:


> Looking for folks to ride with in the Vienna/Reston/Herndon/Ashburn area.


The Bike Lane, at Reston Town Center, has a standing ride at 9am Saturdays. Usually a large-ish group. Pace is moderate (17-18mph average) over rolling terrain (Reston/Oakton).


----------



## skhan007

Crack Monkey said:


> The Bike Lane, at Reston Town Center, has a standing ride at 9am Saturdays. Usually a large-ish group. Pace is moderate (17-18mph average) over rolling terrain (Reston/Oakton).


Sounds good. I should find out more details (how many miles, etc.). Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Crack Monkey

skhan007 said:


> Sounds good. I should find out more details (how many miles, etc.). Thanks for the tip!


The loop is about 28 miles. There are several bail-out points if you want shorter. Adam, the shop manager, is usually there 15-20 minutes early. It's a no drop ride. Usually at least 15 people on the ride, way more than that when the weather is nice. Ride goes year round, though usually cancelled for rain, and goes off-road (mountian bike to Lake Fairfax) if there's snow on the ground. Adam also keeps an email list for ride announcements (on/off, changes, etc).


----------



## skhan007

Hey, thanks again. I'll definitely follow up. Not sure how brave I feel about early AM rides as the temp continues to drop! Need to develop a thicker skin or get warmer gear.


----------



## dcorn

There is also a ride from the Ashburn Spokes Etc. on saturdays when the weather is nice. An old guy by the name of Tim Taylor usually heads it up, meets at 9am usually. We'll generally go 30 miles or so, maybe more or less, but easy to extend it if you want. Lots of rollers out there in that area. 

Sunday morning ride at 8:30 am from the Quaker Lane Spokes in Alexandria for those closer to DC. These guys ride a little stronger, vary the route, and usually do around 40 miles. 

Lots of local shop rides on the weekends and some during the week. I usually try to bust out some miles on the trail during the week, then hook up with a group ride or two on the weekend if I have time. I'm in Columbia Heights, DC. 


I bought a new headlight, so I went out for my first actual 'night' ride last night. It's really nice having the trail almost to yourself and the headlight makes it look like damn near daytime. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Bye Sickle

I am in DC as well. I liked the FreshBikes rides during the summer. Those were a blast. Huge crowds showed up. Wasn't expecting that many participants. I've heard that Bike Rack has a long, 60-mile Sunday ride but it starts too early for me and goes longer than what I'd like. And all these 8:30 AM starts don't account for us who like to damage our health on Saturday nights.


----------



## dcorn

Bye Sickle said:


> And all these 8:30 AM starts don't account for us who like to damage our health on Saturday nights.


Ha, I know what you mean. I have to chill out some nights in preparation for super early rides on weekend morning. And I've missed a few for that same reason. Lots of times, I'll take it easy friday night so I can ride saturday morning, then worry about drinking saturday night. Just depends on what day the ride is. 

Cycling is what balances out my food and drink choices lol.


----------



## Full_Spectrum

The Freshbikes rides were really big this summer. Cant wait for daylight savings to come back.
Ive been doing a 50 mile loop from Arlington to Sterling and back on Saturday morning the last month or so. I try to leave from near Freshbikes around 9a.
Hoping that the rain stays away this week.


----------

